# First Unread



## crazyhorse (Nov 18, 2005)

hello,

The feature "first unread post" seems to have dissappeared (from ask RCI).
Is this facility not now available on the site, or is it problem with my browser?-I have been using the same browser for some time.

thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 18, 2005)

If there have been no new posts since your last visit, then there is no "view first unread" feature available.


----------



## crazyhorse (Nov 20, 2005)

hello,

Although there have been some new additions added to on-going topics since your reply, I still have not seen the feature "view first unread" in service.
Perhaps I have a browser problem of some sort.
Thanks anyway!


----------



## crazyhorse (Nov 22, 2005)

hello,

problem now fixed! Seems to have been a cookie problem at my end.


----------

